# Good customer service



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I bought several figures from Just Plain Folk at ECLSTS. I also purchased a mini LED light string. When I got home I found that the LED light string was defective. I wrote an email to John and he said to return the string. 
Today I got a check for the cost of the lights plus my shipping.

It is nice to have reputable folks like this.

Jerry


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Reputable businesses live long and prosper. That's a good thing. It is also a good thing that there are many businesses like John in this hobby. Dennis


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

John who? What is the name of the dealer.


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

John is a great dealer


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.justplainfolkfigures.com/


----------

